# colarse



## pincopalle

Ciao,

oggi mi rivolgo a voi (per la prima volta in italiano e vi chiedo cortesemente di correggere i miei errori) perche vorrei sapere cosa si dice in italiano per descrivere la situazione in cui una persona, quando si sta facendo una coda, si mette davanti per evitare di fare (tutta) la coda. Mi hanno detto che in Napoli si dice "fare il portoghese". In Argentina, nel linguaggio familiare si dice "colarse" è dunque un verbo.
Grazie per le vostre contribuzioni
Pincopalle


----------



## neutrino2

pincopalle said:


> Ciao,
> 
> oggi mi rivolgo a voi (per la prima volta in italiano e vi chiedo cortesemente di correggere i miei errori) perché vorrei sapere cosa si dice in italiano per descrivere la situazione in cui una persona, quando si sta facendo una coda, si mette davanti per evitare di fare (tutta) la coda. Mi hanno detto che in Napoli si dice "fare il portoghese". In Argentina, nel linguaggio familiare si dice "colarse", è dunque un verbo.
> Grazie per i vostri contributi.
> Pincopalle



Innanzitutto complimenti per il tuo italiano!!!! E' praticamente perfetto!

A me è sempre sembrato fantastico il verbo "colarse" , proprio perchè in italiano non ne esiste uno equivalente (almeno, non che io sappia). Dobbiamo usare più parole, ad esempio "saltare/saltarsi la coda".

Fare il portoghese io a Milano l'ho sentito solo riferito a chi viaggia sui mezzi pubblici senza pagare il biglietto.


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Fare il portoghese io a Milano l'ho sentito solo riferito a chi viaggia sui mezzi pubblici senza pagare il biglietto.


 
Ciao Neu,

En espagnolo altresì si dice "colarse" per ciò.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## Tinpiena

pincopalle said:


> Ciao,
> 
> oggi mi rivolgo a voi (per la prima volta in italiano e vi chiedo cortesemente di correggere i miei errori) perche vorrei sapere cosa si dice in italiano per descrivere la situazione in cui una persona, quando si sta facendo una coda, si mette davanti per evitare di fare (tutta) la coda. Mi hanno detto che in Napoli si dice "fare il portoghese". In Argentina, nel linguaggio familiare si dice "colarse" è dunque un verbo.
> Grazie per le vostre contribuzioni
> Pincopalle


 

Ciao, è proprio vero che il tuo italiano non fa una piega! complimenti!
In italiano non c'è un verbo simile (potremmo introdurre colarse nel dizionario però), ma per esprimere la stessa situazione puoi usare anche l'espressione più generale "fare il furbo" (per dire che si salta la coda), oppure usare quello che ha detto neutrino

Ciao


----------



## neutrino2

Antpax said:


> Ciao Neu,
> 
> In spagnolo altresì si dice "colarse" anche per questo.
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> Ant



Cavoli Ant, non sai da quanto non sentivo la parola "altresì", è decisamente colta (pure troppo per questo caso, direi )! 
E bravo! 

Non sapevo questo uso del verbo colarse... però pensandoci un po' è vero che viene usato moltissimo (non solo per le code), con il generico significato di "fare il furbo" o "farcela aggirando ostacoli legali".
In particolare mi sono imbattuta più e più volte in  quest'ultimo significato, grazie all'amata burocrazia spagnola , che non ha niente da invidiare a quella di casa nostra. La frase finale di ogni richiesta di spiegazioni è, immancabilmente: "Tú, inténtalo: a ver si cuela"!


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Cavoli Ant, non sai da quanto non sentivo la parola "altresì", è decisamente colta (pure troppo per questo caso, direi )!
> E bravo!
> 
> Non sapevo questo uso del verbo colarse... però pensandoci un po' è vero che viene usato moltissimo (non solo per le code), con il generico significato di "fare il furbo" o "farcela aggirando ostacoli legali".
> In particolare mi sono imbattuta più e più volte in quest'ultimo significato, grazie all'amata burocrazia spagnola , che non ha niente da invidiare a quella di casa nostra. La frase finale di ogni richiesta di spiegazioni è, immancabilmente: "Tú, inténtalo: a ver si cuela"!


 
¡Yo sí que lo intenté a ver si colaba! De 8 palabras sólo tres bien, y una era en español, je,je. Gracias por las correcciones.

Sí, la verdad es que en español, "colar" tiene muchas acepciones. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Tinpiena

Una domanda a questi esperti linguisti italo-spagnoli... ma allora "colarse" significa: fare il furbo/aggirare gli ostacoli???

*E* "a ver si cuela"  è come dire "vediamo se si riesce/vediamo se va"?

*G*razie mille*.*


----------



## Neuromante

No, per niente. È solo che non essiste una corrispondenza e queste forme possono metersi al suo posto in diverse ocassioni.
Ma io, personalmente, penso che "fare il furbo" non c´entra per niente.

Colarse sarebbe saltarsi il posto nella coda, infilarsi dove non si dobrebbe (Famossisima la canzone di Mecano "En tu fiesta me colé") Ma essiste anche in forma non reflessiva "Colar" dove si potrebbe capirsi come "far aggirare gli ostacoli (a qualcosa)"


----------



## neutrino2

Concordo con Neuromante che non si può fare una equivalenza meccanica colarse = fare il furbo, anche se fare il furbo è implicato nel fatto di colarse, generalmente.

Io direi che in italiano usiamo più verbi distinti nelle varie situazioni in cui in spagnolo si usa "colarse".

Nell'esempio di Neuromante "En tu fiesta me colé" colarse si tradurrebbe con "imbucarsi", nell'esempio della coda, come abbiamo visto, con "saltarsi la coda"... In tutte queste situazioni l'idea è che fai qualcosa di poco ortodosso, non permesso, per raggiungere uno scopo.

"A ver si cuela", dove il verbo è usato senza il se, io lo tradurrei proprio come hai detto tu, Tinpiena, con "vediamo se ce la si fa/ se va".


----------



## pincopalle

Grazie a tutti, siete così gentili. Sono davvero colpito di vedere come tutti partecipano!
Penso che "saltarsi la coda" è una buona traduzione per "colarse". Mi è piaciuta anche l'espressione "imbucarsi" in riguardo ad una festa in cui ci si partecipa senza essere invitato.

Grazie a tutti e

a la proxima!


----------



## nosebleed

pincopalle said:


> Mi hanno detto che *in a* Napoli si dice "fare il portoghese".



Anch'io direi “saltare la coda”, o “intrufolarsi nella fila”.


----------



## aristide60

Pincopalle, "saltarsi la coda" non va bene, in questo caso in italiano il riflessivo non si usa, si dice "saltare la coda". 
Intrufolarsi o imbucarsi invece vanno bene.

Aris


----------



## lautaro

En Chile se usa a veces "colarse" con sentido de "agregarse a un grupo, hacerse el invitado" que se acerca a "imbucarsi", "autoinvitarsi" y también con los demás significados.
In italiano credo non esista un verbo per "saltare la coda", forse in qualche dialetto.



> Fare il portoghese io a Milano l'ho sentito solo riferito a chi viaggia sui mezzi pubblici senza pagare il biglietto.


Non si usa solo per i mezzi pubblici...e men che meno solo a Milano. "Fare il portoghese" vuol dire imbucarsi, entrare in un posto senza pagare come fecero i romani de Roma per entrare al Teatro Argentina a vedere uno spettacolo senza pagare.


----------



## Marina-ñ

Sera a tutti, muy buenas tardes.. y al hilo

"colarse" en castellano: 

colarse por alguien= estar muy enamorado/a 
colarse: no esperar turno y pasar indebidamente antes de quienes esperaban delante de...(colarse por la puerta trasera=entrar sin permiso por la puerta de atrás (con sus muchas acepciones "puerta de atrás")
colarse en algún lugar=autoinvitarse normalmente para sacar beneficio y provecho propios
colarse en alguna situación= errar, equivocarse, decir algo inadecuado o inconveniente.

Saludos cordiales, ciao

*"Da poder a un hombre, y verás su comportamiento"*


----------



## Neuromante

Marina:
Creo que la primera definición que pones se usa solo en`España.


----------



## Marina-ñ

Neuromante said:


> Marina:
> Creo que la primera definición que pones se usa solo en`España.


 
Buenos días, buona giornata

Neuromante, puede ser, lo desconozco, aunque creo que viene del  francés 

ciao

*ex multa eruditione exuberat illa eloquentia
*


----------



## emartinp

Marina-ñ said:


> Buenos días, buona giornata
> 
> Neuromante, puede ser, lo desconozco, aunque creo que viene del  francés
> 
> ciao
> 
> * *



¿Por qué crees que viene del francés? Me interesa. ¿Podías explicar por qué?

En cuanto a esa primera acepción, yo diría "estar colado/a por alguien", y nunca diría "colarse por alguien".


----------



## Marina-ñ

emartinp said:


> ¿Por qué crees que viene del francés? Me interesa. ¿Podías explicar por qué?
> 
> En cuanto a esa primera acepción, yo diría "estar colado/a por alguien", y nunca diría "colarse por alguien".


 
1.-Hola, pues no, no puedo explicar por qué, pero lo cierto es que esa expresión pertenecía al argot francés de hace unos 30 años. O por lo menos así se traducía al español. 

2.-Definición de ·colarse por alguien· es estar muy enamorado/a, coloquialmente. 
 Otra cosa es cómo las reglas gramaticales obligan a congujar el verbo, y este se  usa con el auxiliar "estar" seguido de la preposición "por" . 

Todo ello, salvo mejor opinión en contrario.

saludos cordiales


----------



## emartinp

Marina-ñ said:


> 1.-Hola, pues no, no puedo explicar por qué, pero lo cierto es que esa expresión pertenecía al argot francés de hace unos 30 años. O por lo menos así se traducía al español.
> 
> 2.-Definición de ·colarse por alguien· es estar muy enamorado/a, coloquialmente.
> Otra cosa es cómo las reglas gramaticales obligan a congujar el verbo, y este se  usa con el auxiliar "estar" seguido de la preposición "por" .
> 
> Todo ello, salvo mejor opinión en contrario.
> 
> saludos cordiales



¿Pero sabes de qué palabra francesa viene?

Gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## Marina-ñ

emartinp said:


> ¿Pero sabes de qué palabra francesa viene?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Ciao, hola,  
No, cuanto lo siento, y lo he preguntado pr ahí y nadie lo sabe, si buscas en un diccionario de argot, tal vez lo encuentres.

Saludos cordiales
Sera a tutti

"Ti porterei in un mondo diverso.."


----------

